# REALLY bad breath



## that's*satyrical (Feb 10, 2012)

So one of my goats has exceptionally bad breath.  Names have been excluded to protect the innocent . Is this normal or is there some really bad goat breath disease I should be looking out for? This goats breath seems worse than the others by comparison.


----------



## currycomb (Feb 10, 2012)

bad tooth???


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2012)

Smell being subject to the individual (you), I have to ask if this is something new?  If not then it may just be your nose.  If it is then I agree...check for an infected tooth or an abscess in the mouth.  Foul smell that is new is most generally due to a localized infection.

If there is no infection then look at what they are eating.  Do your goats have browse available?


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 10, 2012)

also check for sinus infection, any drainage from nose?   

or could be upset rumen.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 10, 2012)

dreamriver said:
			
		

> also check for sinus infection, any drainage from nose?
> 
> or could be upset rumen.


----------

